# Missing Arabian, escaped barn fire that killed 13 horses.



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi! Has anyone seen a gray arabian mare? About 7 years old? From Texas? heres a video with more info.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh that's so sad...  Hopefully if someone found her they were trying to find out where she came from so they could return her. Best of luck. Losing the one horse that survived has got to be devastating!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Where in Texas? I am in DFW area.


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

She has a facebook page called Bring Whiskey Lullaby Home if you want to look through it


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

She is from the Goslin Nix Training Center in Magnolia Texas near Houston


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

That sounds suspiciously like another fire a few months ago. 
Search continues for horse that vanished after stable fire | khou.com Houston


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How is it 'suspicious'? It's obviously the same horse. Nobody's trying to be deceptive.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Does she have an ID's--freeze tattoo?...imbedded chip? I couldn't tell from the video. I'm in IL, but I'll get the word out to my horse-owning friends on FB.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> How is it 'suspicious'? It's obviously the same horse. Nobody's trying to be deceptive.


 
I guess because I can't read! I wasn't thinking deceptive, I was thinking someone doing the same thing in different areas.....Thinking the video by OP was more recent.
Sorry!


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

First of all, i am terribly sorry you lost your mare. 

Maybe you could put fliers in people's mailboxes to she if she will turn up.
Good luck.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your precious horses and for a missing Whiskey 
I hope you are able to find her and bring her home


----------



## EmrysGal (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about this! I know how it feels to lose a horse, a best friend =[ Hope you find her! =]
~EmrysGal


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Whiskey is in my prayers tonight, and so are you


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are the owners absolutely sure that the horse wasn't in the fire? Eye witnesses aren't always exactly...reliable. I find it hard to believe that a horse of that caliber is still missing after running away on foot. 

Sad sad story...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, that's awful. I hope they find her.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

claporte im pretty sure they probably had a body count. even with fire damage im pretty sure they had to of gotten an accurate count once they thought she could be missing


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Surely a horse like that is chipped??? All horses should be chipped, but seriously.. the owner of a horse like that would have got it chipped don't you think?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> claporte im pretty sure they probably had a body count. even with fire damage im pretty sure they had to of gotten an accurate count once they thought she could be missing


Sometimes a body burns so thoroughly, there's nothing left of it. Sad to think about but it's true.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Has Whiskey been found yet?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

true but the horse shoes would have remained, along with halter buckles, blanket buckles, etc even if the rest of it was gone. 

have they had any news yet?


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow. crazy and heartbreaking to think that three years later, Whiskey Lullaby is still missing.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

She was never found :/ My ex boyfriend rode the trails throughout the neighborhood. They saw hoofprints but never found her.

They think after the fires she just ran off and someone picked her up and kept her because she's a nice horse or even worse. She was a beautiful mare, I used to drive by that pasture all the time when it was filled..

On a good note, the barn and fields have been reconstructed and all the other horses involved are safely back at home.


----------

